# Lets see some exo terras!



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I am now on my fifth vivarium, and once again I have turned to exo terra. I always browse the forums for inspiration and whatnot but always wished there was some thread showing all types of exo terra vivariums, and what people did with each size. I am constructing a 24 x 18 x 24 tank now, and want as much inspiration as possible. Please feel free to post pictures of exos of any size, that im sure will serve as a reference for many froggers down the line.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have a small 12,12 18 set up will get pics when i can but i find if you turn it sideways and have the door on the side gives you a great full front view.should work on all the square base ones. my only problem with them is the full screen tops. be sure to take pics of your progress


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

24 x 18 x 24
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35697-rock-wall-3-now-modular.html#post317619












18 x 18 x 24
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...k-wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra.html#post291562


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

My intermedius viv:


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Heres my Tricolor Exo for ya Dan


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic!

Here is my 18 inch cube right after planting a few months ago. Time to get a new camera


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

This is my 18x18x24 exo for my bastis.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Nothing special, but here are a few of mine.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

JoshK said:


>


Absolutely amazing! What size is this and how does that ficus hold up in a humid environment like this? If you don't want to clutter this thread or get sidetracked you can send me a pm.

Great looking vivs everyone.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

JoshK said:


> Nothing special, but here are a few of mine.


 
That horizontal tank with the ficus is sweet. Very nice.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

You know, I have actually never built an exo terra viv. All of mine are old aquariums. I really should consider trying an exo terra. They seem to be built perfectly for darts, and save quite a bit of space as well. Anyway....I love them all, guys/gals!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> That horizontal tank with the ficus is sweet. Very nice.


 Thank you, I wasn't sure how it would do, but it is spreading and has aerial roots everywhere.

I'm not 100% happy with any of my tanks, especially after seeing these others.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

36 x 18 x 18 (second largest exo)










IMG_1148 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

construction step-by-step: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maverick3x6/sets/72157606615963752/

I just ordered the largest exo - 34 x 24 x 18... and for that badboy I plan on hooking up a custom rock wall (with drip) and a misting system. stay tuned.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

wow these are stunning 
mavrick what lighting is that you have set up on that badboy ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Josh, great design on those Exos!!!

Maverick, what is your largest exo? got any pics?


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

fraser2009 said:


> wow these are stunning
> mavrick what lighting is that you have set up on that badboy ?


just a boatload of GE daylight (6500k) compact florescent bulbs. plants love it, but gets pretty hot. I just got this in today...

Aquarium Lighting for Freshwater and Reef Systems: Nova Extreme Compact SLR T-5 Fixtures

36" freshwater (T5 HO) - comes with one 10,000k bulb, and one 6,500k bulb

this should offer quality light, with much less power / heat




Julio said:


> Josh, great design on those Exos!!!
> 
> Maverick, what is your largest exo? got any pics?


The largest exo I have now is the one you see above. I posted a link to the flickr gallery on it. However, I just ordered the largest exo in existance: 34" x 18" x 24"

should be a blast when I get it.


----------



## Dicobra (May 9, 2009)

Hi my name is Diogo from Portugal , 17 years old!
Exoterra 45cm-45cm-60cm 







































































Do you like?
Diogo Alves 
Thanks

bolgspot.com


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

all of these are sweet


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

My exo's
12x12x12, scotch tape for now to prevent more fruit fly escapes. It houses 2 variabilis froglets, and a 24x18x24 just done, but not quite done. LOL. I need more wood and broms and.......


----------



## vrmarkii (May 20, 2009)

Here's my 12x12x18


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

My pumilios 18x18x24 a couple months ago.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

back again...

I don't want to post the photos here because I just got this thing... but this is the biggest one they make...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ruction-36x18x24-exo-terra-my-show-piece.html


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

First pic. 12x12x18
Second pic. 18x18x18


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

This is a freshly setup 18x18x24 for some mantella. 
I've added leaf litter since taking the picture. I am eager for it to grow in.
the bromeliads are aechmea organensis 'small form" from tropiflora


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang it. I almost had myself talked into saving about $150 and just using a regular tank and then this thread showed up. Tanks look great guys. Jeffdart what is that tube coming out of the side of your tank? Did you drill that or is that standard on exo's? Also there seems to be a problem with foggy glass on exo's have any of ya'll figured out how to get around that?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hands down, the most natural and awe inspiring tank Ive seen to date.

Absolutely Phenomenal!!!

Veryy welldone

Richie


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is my 18 cube, it looks alright and I'm happy with it and the leucs love bouncing around in there, so I guess its good.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

This is an 24x18x24.

You can see more of it here:Vivarium I: 24x18x24 - a set on Flickr

I use two of the exo canopy light hoods with CF bulbs. I removed the screen and plastic frame...the top is just a piece of glass with a section of screen across the front to keep the glass clear.

Read up on how to ff proof the doors...as the gaps are a bit larger than ffs.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

18x18x24 housing 0.2 R. imitator


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

holidayhanson said:


> This is an 24x18x24.
> 
> You can see more of it here:Vivarium I: 24x18x24 - a set on Flickr
> 
> ...


That is pretty impressive, sweet job Eric!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

holidayhanson said:


> This is an 24x18x24.
> 
> You can see more of it here:Vivarium I: 24x18x24 - a set on Flickr
> 
> ...



Wonderful set up, can I just ask how many CF bulbs you use? Two hoods that will be space for 6 right? Are all these used?


I've just about finished my 24x18x14 Exo should have pics soon(ish), just waiting for a brom to be delievered.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I use 6 CF 26w bulbs that are housed by two of the 24" exo canopies. For the first year or so I used just one fixture with 3 bulbs and everything was green green green....within a few weeks of adding the second fixture things started changing colors...bringing out the reds, yellows, purples etc.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

holidayhanson said:


> Yes I use 6 CF 26w bulbs that are housed by two of the 24" exo canopies. For the first year or so I used just one fixture with 3 bulbs and everything was green green green....within a few weeks of adding the second fixture things started changing colors...bringing out the reds, yellows, purples etc.



Interesting. I have one hood with two bulbs and a T5 strip, needs more light I feel. May use the T5 somewhere else and invest in an extra hood.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like I am way late on this but...


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

UmbraSprite, what plant is that in your last picture at very the top in the middle? I have some of that plant too.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Umbra Sprite i love the stump butress..do you have any construction threads or info on how you built it?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

rollei said:


> UmbraSprite, what plant is that in your last picture at very the top in the middle? I have some of that plant too.


Creeping fig


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Our Leuc viv


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Our Leuc viv


 Lookin good Glenn!


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Not an exo-terra but 18X18X18 anyways. I made it as a prototype in expectation of the ZooMed 18X18X18. Had to make sure my cast resin piece fit...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

12x12x18









Side view:


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

VivariumWorks said:


>


Nice vivs
What plant is that in the very upper left, right next to the brom?


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

South Texas native fern (yea believe it or not Texas has ferns). Looks something like a "sheild fern". They are often sold as the rhyzome or as LARGE pots. I collected that specimen myself for its size. Check HD/LOWES/Walmart for fern "bulbs", they might have a similiar species.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

I actually was asking for the plant on the left, not the right . But I figured it out, its Philodendron Micans.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

VivariumWorks said:


> Not an exo-terra but 18X18X18 anyways. I made it as a prototype in expectation of the ZooMed 18X18X18. Had to make sure my cast resin piece fit...



This is stunning.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

oh, yea helps if I know my left from my right... that might be why I keep getting lost...


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

That design had a cascade 500 canister filter running the waterfall, two 26 watt full spectrum compact fluorescents and a custom cast piece I made. The pillow moss on the bottom is a South Texas native that I have only seen growing for about 4 months in the past 9 years I've been living here. It was great stuff! In 2007 we had a very unusually wet year and so it was able to grow on the clay between the limestone that’s ubiquitous around here. The grasses were emergent species from a local river that is now dry... and the rest is java and a sheet moss species I have only found growing on the floor of a nursery, again during the wet 07 year. NOW, I can't find ANY of that stuff, Java aside to make another one...

Interesting thing about this design is that I didn't do a water change/adjustments for 13 months just to watch what happens. (I sell this design locally and I wanted to know what happens when people I sell them to don't do ANY maintenance.) It wasn't until the 6th month that there was any real issues due to water quality. The available nitrogen became too high and a black algae took over and outcompeted the moss. Its now taken down and staring at me in the garage, mocking me.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Just finished planting this one.









Me needs a new camera. Flash really kills things =(


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I am currently flooded with envy right now, as i sit here building my exo terra stand. Hopefully within a week or two my 24 x 18 x 24 will be open for business.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

VivariumWorks said:


> Interesting thing about this design is that I didn't do a water change/adjustments for 13 months just to watch what happens. (I sell this design locally and I wanted to know what happens when people I sell them to don't do ANY maintenance.) It wasn't until the 6th month that there was any real issues due to water quality. The available nitrogen became too high and a black algae took over and outcompeted the moss. Its now taken down and staring at me in the garage, mocking me.


At least we know now to change our water. Thanks.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

rollei said:


> At least we know now to change our water. Thanks.


What if you keep Java or Ricca in the water? Wouldn't that help reduce the nitrogen by a bit?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I planted this a few days before the pic so my 'buttercup' looks bad, but a week later I am seeing new growth on all the plants. It's pretty simple but I think it will be pretty cool once it is grown in. It is an 18" cube.










I have a few more new Exos that I will add pics of soon.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is an update pic from one of the earlier ones. I changed around some plants and added resurrection fern, which is growing like a weed!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is my 18x18x24 exo. I have 2 Imitators in there, I'm praying that they end up being a pair.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

i love the resurrection fern, any idea where i could find some?


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there! Very nice looking vivarium you have there.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

JoshK said:


> Here is an update pic from one of the earlier ones. I changed around some plants and added resurrection fern, which is growing like a weed!



What is the bromeliad with the tight rosette, green leaves with pink tips?
I love it and want to find one for myself.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

My newest tank. Red Galacts. Im getting a Trio of them and they should be here Dec 2nd.








New River tank








Tricolors tank


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice stups Lance!!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

My newest(and probably last) tank, I did the bg last weekend and did everything else today. I was thinking maybe save it for red galacts, but it looks like I may never get any so who knows. It is an 18x18x24-


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very Nice I like it alot !


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is mine. Just planted a week ago. 18" cube


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

i had the most extremely PERFECT plan for my next tank. it was going to be so gorgeous that it would set new standards on setting up vivariums. PDF's would be lining up at my front door to put in applications to live in it. Mother Nature Herself would beg me to put one of her rainbows on display inside my viv. Plants would evolve a way to immediately change colors like a chamelion just so they would have a chance to grow in there. an ice berg made of the purest glacial water would float down here so it could provide the water source. i was all set, i had a plan....then i opened this thread........ 
back to the drawing board.......
these have been some of the most IMPRESSIVE vivs i have EVER seen!!!
GREAT JOB everybody!!!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

12x12x18 intermedius tank.


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

That root buttress looks like a creature coming out of the ground to take a walk through your viv. I like the placement there in the front like that. Nice!!

--

tj


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Quite you terrarium are really fantastic and gives me many ideas for my next terrarium.
They copy very well the nature. In Europe we use much more moss, and plant. Represent you more often the "ground" of forest, more dead Sheets, and I prefer !
Bravo in all !
I do not use an exo terras, thus no photo of mine !!


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Fyre said:


> That root buttress looks like a creature coming out of the ground to take a walk through your viv. I like the placement there in the front like that. Nice!!
> 
> --
> 
> tj


i thought so too! how about planting a brom on the top for a colorful head! yowsa!!! your tank looks great!!!!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a couple I finished recently, after locating a MIA camera.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Nothing special, but here are a few of mine.


Nothing special?!?!?! Are you #$$%& insane?!!? My jaw dropped and a little drool spilled on my keyboard.... 

What species of brom is that (the ones with stripes)?


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

i weep seeing exos.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Arrynia said:


> Nothing special?!?!?! Are you #$$%& insane?!!? My jaw dropped and a little drool spilled on my keyboard....
> 
> What species of brom is that (the ones with stripes)?


 Thanks 

Those broms are neo. zoe if I remember correctly.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is my 36" X 18" X 24" exo I just finished this week.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Excellent vivariums! I am getting ready to construct one in either a 24x18x24 or an 18x18x24. I'm hoping that a pair of imitators will find it roomy enough.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

ab1502 said:


> Here is my 36" X 18" X 24" exo I just finished this week.


glad to see im not the only one with this size exo! phenomenal detail!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Arrynia said:


> Excellent vivariums! I am getting ready to construct one in either a 24x18x24 or an 18x18x24. I'm hoping that a pair of imitators will find it roomy enough.


i had three imis in a 18x18x24

these are the pictures i have of it...


















with the humidifier the broms had tons of root growth, but it was a little to wet sometimes i had to turn it off for a day to let it dry out.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

your exo terra is amazing! tromps the one i had! I really like the vine and wood you used


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow... I would love to eat a magic mushroom like the scene from Alice in Wonderland, shrink and explore all the Vivs on this thread. Amazing!!!! They remind me of the jungle in Avatar. I have had dreams of that world.

Thanks AJ


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

I call B.S. on the "nothing special" description!!! This is SPECTACULAR!!!! all of yours are a DREAM, but this one really looks like a slice of Rain Forest!!! Look at all the rich textures, lush colors, in-depth planning, and overall optical effects!! It pops!!! VERY innovative using the cork bark(?) to look like a hollow tree stump with a Fern growing out of it!!! Way to go!!! What frogs do you keep in it?


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chris00144 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very overgrown 36x18x18 lol started few years ago 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlito (Mar 9, 2015)

Here are the exos I'm working on right now. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's a 18x18x12 for the mix.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's my 18x18x24 Exo Terra that's home to 0.4.0 R. imitator Varaderos. Originally made it for my Azureus, but they're getting a brand new 77g custom tank I'm currently working on. This was my very first ever vivarium, and I'm pretty happy with how it came out. Of course, there are plenty of things I wish I did differently, but live and learn and build more!

It's been planted for about 2 months and I'm seeing some nice growth and rooting from most the plants. Can't wait to see it grown out more...

FTS


----------



## jglow84 (Apr 5, 2013)

18 x 18 x 24. I designed this guy with the idea of seeing it from every angle. So no background, just chunks of cork siliconed in a few places (coulda used a few more I think). Almost everything in the tank is an orchid except for the peacock ginger, broms and microfern.


----------



## --Mark-- (Nov 25, 2014)

My 12 x 12 x 18 exo. Nothing special and no frogs yet but looking to put a pair of Azureus in there


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

What's the best way you guys are using to have the moss grow so well on the back wall I just built a 18x18x24 and I'm waitin on plant growth. Any suggestions or changes will be awesome.. Sorry if this is the wrong thread new to forum


----------

